

Browsers need a "Return without resending" option... - TimothyBurgess

This is just a pet peeve of mine.<p>I get pretty annoyed when I can't hit my back button or refresh a page without resending post data (if post data was previously submitted of course).<p>The only two options have always been "Resend" or "Cancel"... and a lot of the time I just want to get back to that page without resending the POST data.  I do realize that sometimes the content of the page is dependent on that data but 9 times out of 10, it's not.<p>It seems that anytime I want to return to the page, I have to manually re-enter the URL or select a few steps back into my history.<p>Anyone know why the only options are "Resend" and "Cancel"?
======
tjpick
get in.

the pattern is called redirect after post. It doesn't require browser changes
it requires web developers to add 1 line of code.

~~~
TimothyBurgess
But what if I do like the option of being able to resend the data?

Browsers should include 3 options with this alert:

Resend, Don't Resend, & Cancel

------
TimothyBurgess
For instance, the current #2 link on HN leads to:

[http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/02/11/bing-smacks-
googl...](http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/02/11/bing-smacks-google-in-
new-usability-test/)

And if you wait a few seconds and hit your back button to return to HN, the
"Resend/Cancel" window pops up (unexpectedly!)... I find it pretty annoying
that I suddenly have to click it to do anything else.

